# montowanie urządzeń przez uzytkownika

## krickric

przy montowaniu tkiej pierdoły jak dyskietka otrzymuję komunikat

 *Quote:*   

> mount: only root can do that
> 
> 

 

wcześniej nie maiłem z tymm problemu (nie wiem co pomieszałem), uzywam KDE

----------

## YANOUSHek

Mała wskazówka:

```
# twój_ulubiony_edytor /etc/fstab
```

----------

## krickric

Mój poprawiony fstab

```
# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.18.4.1 2005/01/31 23:05:14 vapier Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda7      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/hda10      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/hda8      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro,users      0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto,users      0 0

/dev/hda5      /media/windows  ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0

/dev/sda       /mnt/usb1   vfat   auto,user,users,exec      0 0

/dev/sdb                /mnt/usb2   vfat   auto,user,users,exec      0 0

/dev/sdc                /mnt/usb3   vfat   auto,user,users,exec      0 0

/dev/sdd                /mnt/usb4   vfat   auto,user,users,exec      0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

/dev/hdd                /media/cdrecorder       auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/hdc                /media/cdrecorder1      auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

```

z tym ze twraz otrzymuję komunikat:

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,

or too many mounted file systems
```

----------

## szolek

 *Quote:*   

> user,users

 

Nie to jest czasem przesadzone? Przypatrz się jak to jest dla cdrom-u.

----------

## soltys

w moim fstabie wpis odpowiadajacy za montowanie usb wyglada tak

```
/dev/sda       /mnt/pen         auto    rw,user,noauto,iocharset=iso8859-2,exec 0   0 
```

i wszystko sie ladnie montuje:)

----------

## morgir

nie users a user poza tym do urzadzenia sda powinien byc komentarz 

```
 user,uid=1000,gid=1000,codepage=852,quiet,iocharset=iso8859-2,noauto,umask=0    0 0
```

----------

## krickric

no wlasnie bo kde nazywa uzytkiowników users a system user i automatycznie urzadzenia sa montowane z prawami dla user a kde ma users   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## sebas86

 *morgir wrote:*   

> nie users a user poza tym do urzadzenia sda powinien byc komentarz [code]

 

User pozwala montować każdemu, jednak dostaniesz błąd dostępu podczas próby odmontowania przez innego użytkownika (wyjątek root, który może wszystko). Users pozwala także odmontować jeśli montował inny użytkownik.

----------

## morgir

u mnie user działa bez problemu.

----------

## krickric

no u mnie narazie też ale miałem z Tym problemy :/

kolejny problem pojawia się przy montowaniu urządzenia z USB 2.0   :Sad: ftp://alabaster.yoyo.pl/usb

zwracany jest mi komunikat:

```
 mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,

or too many mounted file systems
```

----------

## Poe

 *krickric wrote:*   

> ftp://alabaster.yoyo.pl/usb
> 
> 

 

po co link na który nie da się wejść? 

co do komunikatu. montujesz zalóżmy pendrive'a poprzez 

```

mount /dev/sda1

```

a nie poprzez 

```

mount /dev/sda

```

----------

